# The Internet - I love it



## veredavid (May 6, 2007)

My name is David, much like others before me I was very happy to learn I'm not the sole person with DP/DR...WOW it has a name, and here I thought I invented a new state of mind. 
The home page of this site is a sweet dose of relaxation in an ongoing battle of keeping it together. 
When did it start...I can't say, I thought it was due to some drug usage, a few years back, but as I look to the past I think its been with me in one way or another for much longer.
How long will it last...lets not be to demanding, there was a time I couldn't face another day, now I'm living, working, have 2 amazing daughters, all happened under the influence, of DP/DR that is.
Just wanted to say that we can still go on living with this, I once thought I have to wait until it goes away, while I still occasionally visit hell, my trips are getting shorter and I hope to keep the balance as moving forward.

I just wanted to ask you all to keep on sharing, it does miracles...


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heylo David : )


----------



## europas_ocean (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello David,

I know what you mean when you say it's doable. I've both loved and lived under the guise of dp/dr. I have a friend and mate with whom I've been with for about 13 years, from which we have a beautiful 9 year old daughter. My daughter is my primary inspiration.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Welcome David.


----------

